
Astronomers discover 10 new moons for Jupiter - collinmanderson
http://earthsky.org/space/10-new-moons-discovered-jupiter-1-oddball
======
konquetty
NatGeo says 12...
[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2018/07/news-12-n...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2018/07/news-12-new-
moons-found-jupiter-79-planets-space/)

